# Salt water to wash your face?



## fiji

Hey, I was in class tonite and talking skincare, and a couple of girls said that salt water is good to wash your face with. anyone do this?

Does salt purify the pores? would table salt work?

Something to think about


----------



## Retro-Violet

well i know it dries your zits up. i leanred this by accident since the time i visited my extended family in iran, the water for the shower at my grandma's place was pretty much salt water.

it dried my skin out, but it made my zits i had on my face go away.


----------



## erikaj35

Salt water is known for drying out pimples. I also know this from personal experience. But it can also really dry out the rest of your skin. I guess it depends on what skin type you have. If someone has dry to normal skin I wouldn't recommend this. Maybe for oily skin it may actually be effective.


----------



## magosienne

i'm afraid it would be too drying for my skin, but you could try it once, see how it goes.


----------



## Saja

Which would help explain why my skin looks better in the summer....all that beach time.


----------



## aney

yes salt water help against zits... but don't use it if your skin is dry it might dry it out to much!


----------



## spef29

Doctors always recommend that you gargle salt water if you have a sore throat, so perhaps the two are related...magical healing properties of salt!


----------



## pretty_pink13

I have used salt before and it made my face way too tight and it kinda stung. The results weren't what i was looking for either, it didn't dry up any pimples.


----------



## TarteGal

Hmmm I think I'd be too afraid to try this, I have sensitive skin


----------



## lolly

I often use opticians pH balanced saline as a toner

-You can barely taste the salt and it is very mild. I have never found it drying in comparison to any other toner [althouh it definately is not moisturising] I usually use only this is the morning because I don't like to strip my skin too much [also its dead cheap].

I would never make my own saline though!


----------



## Aniger86

Originally Posted by *spef29* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Doctors always recommend that you gargle salt water if you have a sore throat, so perhaps the two are related...magical healing properties of salt! Lol! It seems whatever happens, people always say use salt on it, like when I have an ulcer in my mouth, I'm recommended to rub it with salt to cure it. Haven't heard the salt water to wash face theory before, but it sounds neat if it dries up pimples!


----------



## jed

you can use sea salt soap as well, i saw it recommended even for sensitive and neurodermitic skin. i tried it and in the beginning it was very nice but eventually it became too drying...but i already have dry skin to start with, so i guess it could be very nice for oily skin


----------



## Joliefilleici

I would suggest a little sea salt with your water. Sea salt is purifying and tightens the skin. It can be a bit drying too.


----------



## Adrienne

I guess this wouldn't be too bad to try out on my skin once a week. i have really oily skin


----------



## xtiffanyx

I had no idea about salt clearing up pimples...I don't think I could wash my face with salt water though. I have normal skin, but I feel like this would dry it out.


----------



## purpleRain

It would explain why my skin looked so great after one week vacation by the sea (swimming &amp; sun of course)...


----------



## brewgrl

I have only used salts for tired muscles, and scrubs, but for the body and not for the face.


----------



## Aprill

Imma try that...so can someone suggest to me what would be the best salt? I have alot of salt here, sea salt, kosher, regular, lol


----------



## Killah Kitty

I think sea salt would work the best. My skin is always in better condition if Im swimming in the ocean. Its just really drying and it also firms your skin, so make sure to use moisturizer after.

But now that I think of it, after swimming in the ocean, the first thing I liked to do when I got the chance was wash the salt off my face lol. Didn't feel comfortable on my dry skin...


----------



## GaiaPoppy

I'd be too scared, I wouldn't do it regularly personally. My skin is so thin and sensitive.


----------



## esha

Yea when I went to Cancun during spring break my skin was almost flawless other than a handful of moisturizer on my face.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad

Hmmm...I think imma try this out! I have pretty bad skin, epspecially my T-zone! Thanks for the 411 man






Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Imma try that...so can someone suggest to me what would be the best salt? I have alot of salt here, sea salt, kosher, regular, lol LOL kosher, I love it! Your face would be kosher haha!


----------



## ccheponis

It's great after I go to the beach because my skin is clear! I can't do it in the winter....I get too dried out in the winter.


----------



## x33cupcake

i have oily skin and maybe this would be a good thing..


----------

